# royal rangers



## tlharvey7 (Oct 20, 2009)

i am thinking of letting my kids join royal rangers
i know they are an AG org. but there is nothing else like it in my area.
my son was in Boy Scouts, but left when he found that there was a christian alternative
any opinions or advice?


----------



## Zenas (Oct 20, 2009)

Why the need to belong to only Christian organizations? What's wrong with belonging to a secular organization that isn't inconsistent with Christianity?


----------



## tlharvey7 (Oct 20, 2009)

nothing... my son and i discussed this and he would like to meet other kids his own age who are christians.


----------



## Andres (Oct 20, 2009)

I know this sounds kinda weird, but I think alot would depend on how "charismatic" they are. Some AoG have the spirit-filled tenets in their statement of faith, but for the most part are simply, bible-believing churches. Other AoG make it a habit to incorporate charismania into everything. For example, are you okay with them praying in tongues at meetings? Will they encourage your son? have you explained to him what tongues even is, or at least their understanding? Also will you be okay with them praying those prayers along the lines of word of faith, such as, "in Jesus name, we speak so and so" or "we command so and so to happen in Jesus name". Personally, that stuff really gets on my nerves, so much so that I wouldn't want my child to have any part in it.


----------



## calgal (Oct 20, 2009)

Have you looked for Cadets in the area?


----------



## ooguyx (Oct 20, 2009)

Andres said:


> I know this sounds kinda weird, but I think alot would depend on how "charismatic" they are. Some AoG have the spirit-filled tenets in their statement of faith, but for the most part are simply, bible-believing churches. Other AoG make it a habit to incorporate charismania into everything. For example, are you okay with them praying in tongues at meetings? Will they encourage your son? have you explained to him what tongues even is, or at least their understanding? Also will you be okay with them praying those prayers along the lines of word of faith, such as, "in Jesus name, we speak so and so" or "we command so and so to happen in Jesus name". Personally, that stuff really gets on my nerves, so much so that I wouldn't want my child to have any part in it.



I second this. Have you checked out the Royal Rangers meetings? Perhaps you can go once or twice to check it out and see if it is really what you want it to be.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 20, 2009)

We have 5 boys from our church (OPC) that now attend the Royal Rangers and one of our elders is a Royal Ranger Commander.

I love it, I go on all the camp outs so I've gotten to know the men. I like it as compared to Awana. I was an Awana leader but with Awana the boys and girls played together so the games were knocking over pins and running in circles.

The Rangers are very boyish. They are rough and tumble. They are not politically correct.

I think there is going to be a push to emphasize the AOG aspects, haven't seen it yet in our local club.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Oct 20, 2009)

calgal said:


> Have you looked for Cadets in the area?



i would love to see this organization in our area

-----Added 10/20/2009 at 03:56:57 EST-----

regarding the charismatic stuff...
there are 2 churches hosting. 1 is a church i would not want to set foot in
the other... is a pastor i have been on frinedly terms with for some time.
i actually called him to ask him if he knew anyone with a house/apt they could rent us and he mentioned that they are hosting a RR now. so i thought about it
the only thing i can think of that concerns me is that he is claiming 1/2 dozen or so professions of faith. so the whole sinner's prayer thing may become an issue.
not so much with my kids, but it will be hard for me not to speak up if i see the whole
"every head bowed, every eye closed" thing going on


----------



## KMK (Oct 20, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Why the need to belong to only Christian organizations? What's wrong with belonging to a secular organization that isn't inconsistent with Christianity?



In my experience, the Boy Scouts are ANTI-Christian in that they continually encourage the boys and their families to skip church in favor of their weekend programs. They don't require it, but it is strongly encouraged.


----------



## calgal (Oct 20, 2009)

tlharvey7 said:


> calgal said:
> 
> 
> > Have you looked for Cadets in the area?
> ...



Call DYM and see if there is a group by you. It would help to have Dutch dairy farmers (there is a tie to the CRC but there are a LOT of OPC/PCA/URC churches who have Cadets)


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 20, 2009)

As one who served as a pastor in the AoG, (Yes, I was a Reformed Baptist - Long story. Do a thread search if you like.) I can say that the Royal Rangers can be a very good group for young men, if the fathers are involved. It all depends upon the local leadership. I have rarely, if ever seen the pentecostal aspects of the AoG enter the picture concerning RR's.


----------



## kvanlaan (Oct 20, 2009)

> Have you looked for Cadets in the area?



I would heartily second this suggestion. Two of our boys are in it and love it.


----------



## David (Oct 20, 2009)

Andres said:


> For example, are you okay with them praying in tongues at meetings?


I think a prayer in tongues can certainly be expected. I'm not sure what the "norm" is in AoG churches, but in the prayer meetings at mine, everybody seems to pray in tongues. I expect they would too in the leader's meetings. It isn't, however, something I see done a lot during church services or worship.

If you are worried about prayer in tongues, I don't see why you couldn't call the Royal Rangers and ask about it. I'm sure they would understand.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 20, 2009)

Go Scouts or stay home!

In my humble opinion


----------



## Rangerus (Oct 21, 2009)

I approve of this thread. 

---Rangerus


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 21, 2009)

I was a Royal Rangers commander in the late 90's. Very good program in the main. I agree that it would be Church specific but it had good activities and even great tracks for learning outdoor skills. They were revamping the program when I stopped doing the Commander thing.

I agree with Bob that it was refreshing to be a part of a group that wasn't afraid to train boys to be manly and do manly things.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 21, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I agree with Bob that it was refreshing to be a part of a group that wasn't afraid to train boys to be manly and do manly things.



I like the sound of that. What kind of "manly things" are you talking about?

In terms of types of activities, how does it compare with Boy Scouts?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 21, 2009)

MY son is only six and last week my he got picked on because he got his hair cut, it was a drastic change. They picked on him awful, even the commander said, "JB! Now you're as ugly as I am!"

My son doesn't want to go back. He says they hurt his feelings really bad.




YOU BET HE'S GOING BACK!!!! That's what I'm talkin' bout. He's gonna learn to man up and take it. Hurt his feelings???? LEARN TO CONTROL YOUR FEELINGS SON! If this was Awana, everyone would have to go through some kind of sensitivity training tonight. Instead, my son's gonna get hit in the head playing dodge ball and LIKE IT!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 21, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> MY son is only six and last week my he got picked on because he got his hair cut, it was a drastic change. They picked on him awful, even the commander said, "JB! Now you're as ugly as I am!"
> 
> My son doesn't want to go back. He says they hurt his feelings really bad.
> 
> ...



Now you're speaking my language!


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 21, 2009)

A lot of the RR groups are much more oriented toward outdoor and survival skills than any Scout Troop, and I'm a former Scout and loved it. How many Scouts can take a stick, vine, wet tinder and get a fire going in less than five minutes today? Not many, but I know a lot or Rangers that can. One of the groups around here almost does a SERE school. . .


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> A lot of the RR groups are much more oriented toward outdoor and survival skills than any Scout Troop, and I'm a former Scout and loved it. How many Scouts can take a stick, vine, wet tinder and get a fire going in less than five minutes today? Not many, but I know a lot or Rangers that can. One of the groups around here almost does a SERE school. . .



That was my experience as well. RR has some real focus on those kind of skills.

They even had (and still might) a group for grown men to camp in sort of a "period" way using the materials available before we had synthetics. They make fires with flint and their tents are canvas with oil as repellants. It's all very non fire retardant but they teach outdoor stuff the way it was before there was modern outdoor stuff.


----------



## ewenlin (Oct 22, 2009)

BobVigneault said:


> MY son is only six and last week my he got picked on because he got his hair cut, it was a drastic change. They picked on him awful, even the commander said, "JB! Now you're as ugly as I am!"
> 
> My son doesn't want to go back. He says they hurt his feelings really bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 22, 2009)

Semper Fidelis said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of the RR groups are much more oriented toward outdoor and survival skills than any Scout Troop, and I'm a former Scout and loved it. How many Scouts can take a stick, vine, wet tinder and get a fire going in less than five minutes today? Not many, but I know a lot or Rangers that can. One of the groups around here almost does a SERE school. . .
> ...



They still do. The boys can get into the game as well. Some are western mountain men and a growing group are long hunters from the East.


----------



## tlharvey7 (Nov 18, 2009)

so... i've gone twice to this rangers meeting
my kids seem to enjoy it. as i was walking out to my car to read for awhile the pastor invited me to their bible study.
the study guide you ask?
Jimmy Swaggart "the Holy Spirit from Genesis to Revelation."

oh boy!


----------



## historyb (Nov 18, 2009)

tlharvey7 said:


> i am thinking of letting my kids join royal rangers
> i know they are an AG org. but there is nothing else like it in my area.
> my son was in Boy Scouts, but left when he found that there was a christian alternative
> any opinions or advice?


I was in the Royal Rangers and almost made commander. It's a great place and I miss my time there, many great memories and a great Christian organization


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Nov 18, 2009)

How about the Royal Ambassadors?

I was one when I was a kid. It's a southern baptist group. It would be way less confusing for kids than the Royal Rangers and all of the pentacostal stuff they do.

Link: http://www.royalambassadors.org/site/c.9oIDLOOyGrF/b.315401/k.76A2/Who_Are_Royal_Ambassadors.htm


----------

